# Lottery Bingo



## Montanes

So i have a list of say 10 players down column 'A'

To the right of these names there are 6 numbers ranging from 1-59 in separate cells (columns B, C, D, E, F, & G)

Somewhere else in the spreadsheet, i want to put the recent lottery results (drawn twice per week) which will consist of 6 numbers and keep doing this row after row as a new draw is done

Can i use conditional formatting to highlight a players number when it matches a number drawn from any of the draws shown?

I guess once a player has all the numbers highlighted i will simply delete the drawn numbers and start again. I don't expect this to run for anymore than 20 draws at a time (10 weeks).

Hope that all make sense.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Eric W

Select columns B:G.  Click Conditional Formatting > New Rule > Use a formula > and enter:

=COUNTIF($J:$P,B1)

where J:P is where you put the drawn numbers.  Click Format... and pick your fill color.

Let us know if this works for you.


----------



## broncodelivery

Does anyone have a spreadsheet that works for lotto bingo? i had one that worked but with the version changes it does not tally correctly and I don't have the macro password to be able to fix it.


----------

